# Transfering UAE driving license back to UAE



## deep.blue

Hi all,

I'm a newbie here in this forum... 
I have some doubts regarding transfer of driving license....

I'm an Indian expatriate was in Oman for few years, have valid driving license and came to UAE in 2007. When I reached UAE the law was changed on over the counter changing of license and had to go for tests and got the license from Abu Dhabi Traffic. As usual they took my Oman license. 

Now I've moved back to Oman and when I checked in ROP thru my PRO for a duplicate of old license, they said its not possible and there's a note against my license that it is surrendered in UAE. So I've to surrender UAE license and get a Oman license. 

My question is if I give my license here in Oman and if I'm coming back to UAE later, can I get the license over the counter or do I have to go through all the tests and all. 

Anybody has got similar experience....


----------

